# Need inspiration for an aztec armor



## Faexie (Jan 19, 2019)

So I decided to make a character based on Quetzalcoalt, so I'm making a winged snake (I'd be calling the species astlicoatl-pronounced astlico-at, and means winged(astli) snake(coatl).

I looked up some aztec names and one I liked was Necalli, meaning battle. A warrior then.

So I'm trying to design an armor but I have trouble finding good examples of aztec or aztec-inspired armor. 

This would be for a legless, armless winged snake.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 20, 2019)

From what i've seen it looks sorta like normal clothing like tunics. I guess they rienforce thier armor with salt to strop obsidian weapons. I mean obsidian wouldn't be a good matirial to make weapons with so...


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 20, 2019)

I picture these:


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 20, 2019)

Regards from México!
I think it highly depends on the rank you want your character to have. I'm sharing a picture with the various attires and ranks.
Dunno how good you might be in Spanish, but just in case, from left to right you have the Tlatoani or emperor/king who wore the highest quality garments and had a crown with quetzal's feathers; the elite warriors who wore garments resembling the strongest animals from the region. Not sure if they painted their skin or wore something, but their skin wasn't that black color naturally. The next is a priest, with high detail in their coat's embroidery, varying depending on their influence; finally we have the peasants with modest and rather simple clothings.






I hope you find this info useful. I feel super happy when I see people interested in this ancient culture! It sure has a lot of interesting aspects to study and take inspiration from when working on art!


----------



## Faexie (Jan 20, 2019)

Darin Waller said:


> Regards from México!
> I think it highly depends on the rank you want your character to have. I'm sharing a picture with the various attires and ranks.
> Dunno how good you might be in Spanish, but just in case, from left to right you have the Tlatoani or emperor/king who wore the highest quality garments and had a crown with quetzal's feathers; the elite warriors who wore garments resembling the strongest animals from the region. Not sure if they painted their skin or wore something, but their skin wasn't that black color naturally. The next is a priest, with high detail in their coat's embroidery, varying depending on their influence; finally we have the peasants with modest and rather simple clothings.
> 
> ...



This is awesome! I might take some creative liberties (especially since my character won't even be humanoid), but I think it's always good to know as much as possible 

I think I'm going to go for an elite warrior inspired one then, with maybe some tlatoani elements too. I haven't decided how high class she's going to be but since her species is inspired from a god she might as well dress the part.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)

What you might know as the Aztec Empire is actually an alliance of three cities in what now is Mexico City.

The normal Aztec warrior uniform is kind of boring so you might want to use the design of the Eagle/Jaguar Warrior or the Mexica Army




Generals and nobles also used big adornments like in this next picture (Those big adornments also made them an easy target for the Conquistadors lol)




Also, you might like penachos, here's a pic of the one used by Moctezuma




Hope this helps you, it's really cool to see people interested in mesoamerican civilizations



Detective Tyno said:


> I mean obsidian wouldn't be a good matirial to make weapons with so...



You would be surprised by how sharp it actually is, conquistadors told stories of jaguar warriors being able to behead horses in a single blow.
And since it is pretty glass-like it can get sharper when it breaks


----------



## Faexie (Jan 20, 2019)

So... some of them were basically wearing fursuits? :V



Though humans always had this fascination with dressing up as and impersonating animals, so I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 20, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> So... some of them were basically wearing fursuits? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Though humans always had this fascination with dressing up as and impersonating animals, so I shouldn't be surprised



Pretty much


----------



## Keefur (Jan 20, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> From what i've seen it looks sorta like normal clothing like tunics. I guess they rienforce thier armor with salt to strop obsidian weapons. I mean obsidian wouldn't be a good matirial to make weapons with so...


Obsidian was actually a great material for weapons.  You have to remember that their enemies did not wear metal armor. Yes, the blades could easily break, but they still remained sharp.


----------



## Faexie (Jan 22, 2019)

I made a quick design doodle. What do you guys think?



 

 
I think I'm going to make the chest feathers smaller though.


----------



## Faexie (Jan 22, 2019)

I guess something loke this would be better


----------

